# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  просто музыка

## yuri2009

Разместил здесь www.soundclick.com/yuridronik пару своих вещей

----------


## sheshik

:smile:

----------


## мусяня

*yuri2009*,
 Привет!Послушала твою музыку,знаешь,мне показалось что это больше похоже на заготовки для песен.Во всяком случае вторая точно.В первой мне чуть непонятно наслоение гитары,какой-то дисбаланс получается (во всяком случае у меня) при прослушивании.
А в общем -ты молодец! :Aga:

----------


## Мартын

*yuri2009*,
Молодец!!! Нам понравилось!!!

----------


## yuri2009

Критику воспринял, попытался исправить*мусяня*,

----------


## yuri2009

> Разместил здесь www.soundclick.com/yuridronik пару своих вещей


еще можно послушать здесь www.realmusic.ru/yuridronik

----------


## baranov107

Немного грустно, но в целом напоминает шансон без слов.

----------

